# Schloss Grubhof--Salzburg Austria--fun for teens?



## elaine (Mar 4, 2015)

Hi, we have an exchange into Schloss Grubhof for next summer that sleeps 6. We are debating going to Prague (in a hotel) for 4 days instead.  Either Prague or Austria will be added onto a week in Paris. We will have 3 teens with us (14, 15, 18). DH thinks teens will be bored in Austria, but I think we should keep the exchange as it is an old castle (sounds cool). We will only use 5 nights.  We would go to Salzburg 1 day, Eagle Nest 1 day and maybe hike 1/2 day. What else would be fun for teens in this area. We will have a car.  An interesting castles? Adventure parks, zip lining, etc.?  WWYD- Grubhof or Prague (in a hotel)?


----------



## Bwolf (Mar 4, 2015)

TripAdvisor Reviews heavily criticize the resort for various reasons.  There are salt mines in the area that are fun to visit.  Salzburg itself is worth several days of sightseeing.  You could make this work.  

We'd probably do Grubhof despite the bad reviews.


----------



## Ken555 (Mar 4, 2015)

Salzburg is a wonderful town deserving of at least a full day or two. Also, the area surrounding the city is very nice with a number of small towns and lots to see.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## Jay_Y (Mar 4, 2015)

There is a lot to see in and around Salzburg, like salt mine tours, Sound of Music tours, beautiful churches, and Mozart's birthplace. Hohensalzburg Castle is fun to see - it's a nice hike up to the castle, and the views are pretty incredible.  There are many street food carts selling a local specialty called "kaisekrainer," which is sausage stuffed with cheese.  There really is plenty for teenagers to do, depending on what their interests are!


----------

